# Universal Scoreboard - Windows Only



## Popup (Mar 2, 2021)

Popup submitted a new resource:

Universal Scoreboard - Windows Only - Scoreboard for sports with a clean interface



> *The *application has one control window and one viewing window. In the streaming application you just create an overlay and capture the viewing window and you are good to go. The viewing window is managed by the control window or by setting up keyboard shortcuts.
> 
> *In* the control window you can set the name of the teams, add a logo beside the team name, change the score, start/stop the clock (count upwards or backwards), change period. I would say that it would fit sports like...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Popup (Mar 4, 2021)

To update score, period, Team name and logo after a change have been made click on the "Update Teams" button


----------



## Gersulecio (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola, lo he usado y me pareció muy ligero y fácil de editar. Si me permite sugerencias, se podría editar el color del fondo de las diferentes secciones, que se pueda editar la tipografía, y que los logotipos puedan verse un poco mas grande. Muchas gracias por la herramienta, es muy útil. Saludos desde Guatemala.


----------



## Popup (Mar 24, 2021)

Gersulecio said:


> Hola, lo he usado y me pareció muy ligero y fácil de editar. Si me permite sugerencias, se podría editar el color del fondo de las diferentes secciones, que se pueda editar la tipografía, y que los logotipos puedan verse un poco mas grande. Muchas gracias por la herramienta, es muy útil. Saludos desde Guatemala.



Thanks for your feedback. In the near future I will have the developer add some more functions. The first version was just a solution to my problems with other tools to solve a simple issue. My thought regarding other solution was that they was so complicated in different ways and if you had a commentator referring to the time in the game it where never in sync.   

Don´t forget to rate :)


----------



## Kiproko (Mar 28, 2021)

B
Hello, is it possible to modify the colors by teams ?


----------



## Popup (Mar 29, 2021)

[QUOTE="Kiproko, post: 519270, 
B
Hello, is it possible to modify the colors by teams ?
[/QUOTE]

Hi!

Not in the current version

BR
Thomas


----------



## Popup (Apr 9, 2021)

Now there is more then 1000 downloads in 1 moth...I have got some feedback and also a donation from Steven Snoep. It would be positive with even more feedback and rating.

I will put the feedback I got from some users and take a discussion on functions for the next version with the developer and hopefully the next version will soon be available for download.


----------



## JiiJii (May 7, 2021)

Would it be possible to have option to disable clock? I stream hockey games just by myself and i just do not  have the time to start/stop he clock during streaming.


----------



## Popup (May 26, 2021)

JiiJii said:


> Would it be possible to have option to disable clock? I stream hockey games just by myself and i just do not  have the time to start/stop he clock during streaming.



Sorry for the late replay

In the current version that is not possible but I can discuss that with the developer that I'm taking help from for the next version.


----------



## ADRIlAN (Jun 5, 2021)

I would like to use this scoreboard for warzone wagers. Is it possible to add features suitable for that? 2V2, individual scores (kills) and team score. Like this: https://i.imgur.com/9Govv1F.jpg


----------



## Popup (Jun 15, 2021)

ADRIlAN said:


> I would like to use this scoreboard for warzone wagers. Is it possible to add features suitable for that? 2V2, individual scores (kills) and team score. Like this: https://i.imgur.com/9Govv1F.jpg


Hi! 

Fun to see that there is other usecases but my interest is in providing a free "as is" solution for sports and will focus or requests related to regular sports as that is of interest for me and I´m paying for the development.

BR
Thomas


----------



## Popup (Oct 31, 2021)

Popup updated Universal Scoreboard - Windows Only with a new update entry:

Finaly here is an updated version with some fixes and more functions



> Now it's here - Version 1.1
> 
> **** Uninstall the old version before installing this version ****
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lamtsak (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank's for all. I will like to install volleyball scoreboard


----------



## lamtsak (Nov 3, 2021)

Volleyball scoreboard has only score and set score. No time


----------



## VSStream (Jan 13, 2022)

lamtsak said:


> Volleyball scoreboard has only score and set score. No time


Did you find one?
I have one that I can send you that I set up with Scoreboard+


----------



## Popup (Feb 9, 2022)

Popup updated Universal Scoreboard - Windows Only with a new update entry:

Release of version 2.0



> *New in this version is*
> 
> Option to create and save different layouts of the viewing window
> Space for sponsor logo
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice application, really like it. Wondering if it’s possible to have a score format as follows: 

Team A score format = xx-yy (zz)
Team B score format = xx-yy (zz)
where x, y are z are numbers ranging from 0 to 9, and where each “x” is worth 3y, and z Is just a sum of the total. So for example, the score might read as follow:
Team A: 01-11 (14)
Team B: 02-06 (12)
with an option to hide any leading 0’s.
Is it possible to have that score format as an option? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Udda_Odd (Mar 25, 2022)

Appears to be a great tool for bandy streams, will try it in the season's last game tomorrow!


----------



## DonGus (Sep 2, 2022)

lamtsak said:


> Volleyball scoreboard has only score and set score. No time


I am looking for simple score only with team name for Pickleball. 
I am a old retired computer guy that plays in a lot of pickleball tournaments. One of the tournaments asked to find a way to live stream pickleball with name and score. Up date score from tablet. I see there is a lot of scoreboard overlays for OBS. That is what I want to do. Don’t mind paying for low cost purchase. Just want simple, Reliable and easy to train user. Mostly double play, but there are singles. Much like Ping Pong. I am planning on doing this for multiple tournaments. Could you be of service for me. I need to know licensing on purchasing info. What kind of code is used and can I modify easily. I’m notgre at coding , but do a little Arduino C++, python, html

Dgustavson4444@gmail.com


----------



## wgp123 (Sep 3, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> Nice application, really like it. Wondering if it’s possible to have a score format as follows:
> 
> Team A score format = xx-yy (zz)
> Team B score format = xx-yy (zz)
> ...


Just thought I’d ask again, or maybe development has stopped on this one? Thanks for any help.


----------

